# Dead geese



## jap (Nov 27, 2016)

In Dearing Ga some one has threw  4 dead Canadian geese out on the side of road 
I'm not a waterfowl hunter but why shoot them and through them out


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 27, 2016)

They went home and celebrated with too many beers, then they realized they only hunt to kill things and try to look cool for their ladies and dont know what to do with them once they are dead, so they toss them and then go out an do it again.....


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Nov 27, 2016)

They say they're trash to eat and will refuse to clean them, and as gonefisshn said they hunt to kill only.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 27, 2016)

Yup. They say mergs are trash but i .... uh... eat them if i kill them and havnt had one i couldnt eat with out regrets. But a lot of bacon helps and i wont smoke another one.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 27, 2016)

Canada goose jerky is some mighty fine eating. I was stocking up my goose breast last year, I kept adding breast to a gallon size bag and come to find out it wasn't a freezer bag. In the spring I went to thaw out the breast and they were all freezer burnt   I felt like crap for killing those birds and not eating them. I was raised to only kill what you plan to eat and apparently these millenals were taught otherwise.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Nov 27, 2016)

Goose makes good summer sausage and is excellent in the crock pot.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Im with ya on the goose jerky. I make some every year. Don't know why folks do that. Sadly I see that happen all the time. Couldn't tell you how many times I've seen animals shot dead and left laying or thrown out.  I won't shoot if I'm not gonna eat it


----------



## little rascal (Nov 27, 2016)

*Goose*

makes awesome burger. Just saying.


----------



## mmcdani (Nov 27, 2016)

try them mixed in on pot of duck gumbo


----------



## Big7 (Nov 27, 2016)

Run those breast halves through the cuber.

You can pan fry with a little flour and black pepper.

Or, straight on the grill. Just cook them until they are done.

Where a lot of folks go wrong is over cooking, don't
matter if wild game or store bought.

A GOOD thermometer is your friend.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll second the goose burger.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Nov 28, 2016)

took my first ever batch of goose out of the dehydrator last night, man its good.....


----------



## River rat69 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ditch monster got to eat too. My buddy turns ours to jerky, bout the only way local geese taste ok.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jul 1, 2017)

kevbo3333 said:


> Canada goose jerky is some mighty fine eating. I was stocking up my goose breast last year, I kept adding breast to a gallon size bag and come to find out it wasn't a freezer bag. In the spring I went to thaw out the breast and they were all freezer burnt   I felt like crap for killing those birds and not eating them. I was raised to only kill what you plan to eat and apparently these millenals were taught otherwise.





Kkniphfer1 said:


> Im with ya on the goose jerky. I make some every year. Don't know why folks do that. Sadly I see that happen all the time. Couldn't tell you how many times I've seen animals shot dead and left laying or thrown out.  I won't shoot if I'm not gonna eat it



Is there a good way to make goose jerky without a dehydrator?  I usually just give mine away to someone who is very happy to have them, but I would like to try making jerky out of them.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 1, 2017)

I've never tried goose, but always wanted to. I also don't kill it, if I ain't going to eat it. I hate to see waste, like the hunters that kill a deer for just the rack and strap, and dump the rest in a dumpster, or the side of the road.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 1, 2017)

You can cook goose anyway that you cook deer or beef. Medium rare is about as done as you can cook it before it gets too tough. Marinate it, cut into inch cubes, wrap the cubes and a piece of cut up onion with bacon and skewer it. Grill until bacon is done.


----------



## little rascal (Aug 5, 2017)

*Yes*



> Is there a good way to make goose jerky without a dehydrator? I usually just give mine away to someone who is very happy to have them, but I would like to try making jerky out of them.


Marinate it 12-24 hrs. in your favorite concoction, then let it drip or put it in the grill or smoker on low to dry it out some. Then turn your oven to the lowest setting, and crack the door open even if you have to stick a butter knife in it. Spread it out on the oven racks and a drip pan or tinfoil on the rack below so your wife won't kill you for messing up the bottom of the oven and dry it til' it looks and feels like black leather. It should bend, not break! Good luck!


----------

